# We've bought one! Pics Uploaded



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Not a Motorhome, but a little yorkshire terrier called "Insert name here"

no pics yet but he is absolutely adorable, i'd just like to thank all MHFers who have helped me talk Toni into it over the last year,

Mark


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAWWW congraulations on your new little doggie 

post some piccys soon, I cant believe Tizzie is 6 months old now, it doesn't half go quick

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw the patter of tiny paws...............have you seen it ? when do you get it ?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

No pics, noooooo pics my gawd am verily disappointed, you just teasing!! Oooooooh is this a MHFacts naming doggy compy???? I wanna play.


----------



## 113790 (Jun 28, 2008)

Aw cute!!

Motorhomes make perfect mobile kennels!!!
Lookin forward to seein some photos!


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

taking the camcorder today so will post some stills from that 

Briarose - we have him already - Toni went looking friday morning, I came out of work at lunch to see the 3 she'd found, and one of them, it was nearly 2 (or even 3 :wink: ) came home in my car there and then

if anyone wants to enter the naming competition, it has to begin with D - post suggestions below

winner gets an extra large piece of wedding cake at southport 

Mark


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> if anyone wants to enter the naming competition, it has to begin with D - post suggestions below
> 
> Mark


Daisy,Della,Dizzy,Dot,Duchess.

I presume it's a bitch,otherwise those names will be a bit silly.

Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry Mark,

just noticed it's a male dog,please don't call him Daisy  

Heres a few suggestions
Den,Dick,Dodger,Dylan.

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Every YORKIE should come with a warning!! (They are like chips and you just cannot have just one!) :lol: 
Maybe that is how we ended up with 3?! 
Congrats!! You will never be bored again!!
ps what about calling him Danny? (you could then sing "Danny Boy" to him!) :roll: Can't wait to see pics either!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Call him "Dog", then you can add whatever prefix is appropriate to his behaviour at the time! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

P.M. on the way.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Terrier*

My mum and dad have a Yorkie called Jack. Their other dog passed away recently - she was 16, and so a couple of weeks ago, a Yorkie from rescue appeared - dad decided to call her Maggie. I have not met her yet.

Russell

Enjoy looking after the new comer, and she will soon be looking after you.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Mark,
Welcome to the new addition.
Our son and his girlfriend have a new pup and they have called him Diesel , someone did suggest Deefer (D for dog ).
Sharon


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

How about Dandy  

MnD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a cat called "Cooking Fat" once, but Mrs Zeb positively refused to go outside and call her?

Could never understand why?? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

lol, luckily we managed to escape with just one dog (it was very nearly three, including 2 Shih Tzu's)

Toni wanted a Girly Yorkie but there were only boys available near us, so for the girly score the other 2 were girls, and then she couldn't drag herself away from them

little buster (or whatever we wil call him) has just curled up and gone to sleep, been a long way today and we are all worn out (no sleep due to yappy dog not helping :wink: )

pictures on their way later, once he wakes up

cheers guys - keep the names coming in - Toni's mum has Digger and the kids have Dribbler (due to accidents)

Toni and Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

"Piddlequick" - for a while at least? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How about Darcy, Dante, Dallas, Da Vinci, D'artagnan, Dare, Dazzy, De Niro
Dexter, Doc, Dogzilla, Domino, Drambuie, Dudley!!!


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

congratulations go to Wakk for the suggestion of Dylon, not sure yet whether he's gonig to be a Dylon or Dillon but we got there in the end

thanks to all those who made a suggestion and i promise to get a photo up soon

just a bit tired at the mo, and i've got a puppy who wants to play again

:sleeping: 

Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I should have suggested Dougal shouldn't I - with a username like mine!!

Glad he's a "somebody" now.

Cheers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark & Toni

Oh dear oh dear I do hope you know what you are letting yourselves in for :lol: brilliant choice the Yorkie, peace will now have departed at least for the next 18 or so years :lol: 

Can't wait to meet him at Southport we will have ours with us as well



Jacquie


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

DUFFY?

Always wanted a dog with that name but our last two dogs came pre-named. one before that was Dickens.

Ca


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Dickens Dickens, hmmm interesting...

(My surname is Dickens)

Toni and Mark


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I didn't know you had set a wedding date ? wish we could be there.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark and Toni

well done, another oohooh for Jessica to walk :lol: :lol: 

Names - unisex name would be Velvet, or a bit more boyish would be Tone. It would also make things simple for Mark - One call of Tone and both his lovely bride and his Terrier would come running - like in his dreams says Toni :lol: :lol: :lol: So I guess its going to be Marc


stew


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok so i've been a bit busy since last friday - But for all of you who've waited patiently Toni has now taken some fresh ones today (better than my effort) and we can upload them at last

Behold, Dylan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well he's just lovely, what a cutie. Thanks for the pictures.

Sue


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Velvettones, what a lovely Yorkie. I had two Gizmo and Gypsy, but we only have Gypsy now she is 17 years old. They were rescue dogs from the RSPCA and came as a pair. Richard had German Shepherd called Dillon.
Lin


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

He fits in well with the rest of the menagerie

2 Cats - Angus and Barney
1 Hamster - Cassie
1 Yorkie - Dylan
50 fish - one is called borris

and 2 kids - Bob and Ben

lovely


----------



## 111139 (Apr 6, 2008)

Velvettones said:


> Not a Motorhome, but a little yorkshire terrier called "Insert name here"
> 
> no pics yet but he is absolutely adorable, i'd just like to thank all MHFers who have helped me talk Toni into it over the last year,
> 
> Mark


Ohhhh he is beautiful! I dare not let my wife see or else he may get dog-knapped. We had two yorkshires until their demise at aged 13 and 141/2, both boys and both adorable, one being 15 pounds in weight and the other 3 pounds! They are wonderful pets and I would recommend them to anyone. Forget my wife, I am getting broody now! Where do you live? ;-)


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

too far away for you to dognap him - we are off to waddington this W/E for the airshow - leaving him at Tonis sisters - hope he comes back... she really likes little puppies


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> too far away for you to dognap him - we are off to waddington this W/E for the airshow - leaving him at Tonis sisters - hope he comes back... she really likes little puppies


 Hi you might see my Son the one you met at the shop :wink: he is going this weekend.


----------

